# pkg.freebsd.org - nginx 403 forbidden error



## anengelsen (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
I am trying to locate the latest version of "ntopng", via pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org.

I can (successfully) access https://pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org, via a web browser.
However, as soon as I select a "server package set", I am presented with a "403 forbidden" message (from nginx).
The other PKG mirrors exhibit this same behavior.






Is there a (different) "recommended" approach that will allow me to review the list of FreeBSD packages? (I am not having any luck, via a web browser.)

Many thanks!


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 26, 2020)

anengelsen said:


> However, as soon as I select a "server package set", I am presented with a "403 forbidden" message (from nginx).
> The other PKG mirrors exhibit this same behavior.



The forbidden access is on purpose.





						247998 – pkg.freebsd.org subfolders indexes are forbidden
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				





anengelsen said:


> Is there a (different) "recommended" approach that will allow me to review the list of FreeBSD packages?



You can query the local package database.
If you are looking for available new versions of installed packages:

`pkg upgrade -n`

For a specific package installed/not installed on system including version number (without comment):

`pkg search -q <package name>`

For a list of all packages in the database:

`pkg search -g '*'`

Without comments:

`pkg search -q -g '*'`

`pkg upgrade` or `search` run as root or with root privileges will automatically update the package repository.

If you have a ports tree installed, the latest available port version can also be queried, assuming it's updated before the query:

`make -C /usr/ports/net/ntopng package-name`

And there is also https://freshports.org (not so fast as the pkg search utility). Every port available as package has a package table, showing the ABI, repository and version number. Hovering the mouse over the cells will display additional informations:





						FreshPorts -- net/ntopng: Network monitoring tool with command line and web interfaces
					

ntopng is a new generation flexible and feature-rich tool for monitoring and troubleshooting local area networks. It provides command line and web interfaces, the latter via an embedded web server. ntop is based on libpcap.




					freshports.org


----------

